
Do better than Agile – Just ship it - wfaler
https://chaordic.io/do-better-agile-just-ship/
======
flavio81
_> "Ship it! Introspect and improve. Ship it again! Rinse and repeat."_

Amazing, so i can do better than Agile... by doing Agile.

~~~
wfaler
Yes, by cutting out the pieces that make people do cargo cult Agile of buying
a JIRA license, standing around a board explaining what you did yesterday, and
shipping once in a blue moon (AKA "Scrum", "Enterprise Agile", or "Scaled
Agile Framework" etc)

